# LEO reaction to a lawful gun carrier



## Grenadier (Jul 23, 2011)

This was posted in the Law Enforcement forum, but it certainly bears merit being posted here as well.  

Reactions like the one seen in the infamous Canton PD video are going to be rare indeed. So, I'm posting a video of another encounter having gone right:

http://www.wimp.com/goodcop


----------



## wade (Aug 8, 2011)

Awesome, thanks for sharing.


----------

